# What wedding car would you choose?



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, so my mate is wanting to set up a small wedding car hire business. Good luck to him I say and I hope it succeeds. However, he is undecided which car to start with. (budget 8-10k) he wants modern post 2001

His list of cars he is considering are....

-Audi A8 2002+
-jaguar XJ 2003+
-Mercedes E class 2002+
-Mercedes S class 2001+
-BMW 7 series 2003+
-Lexus GS 2005+

I said the Jag, as in my eyes it's a beautifully elegant car and has an ounce of prestige about it, also it's the last of the jags before the got a real good make over. They are surprisingly reliable too, only downside is if you ding one of the aluminium panels.

He likes the idea of an A8 for the modern conservative look. 

Your thoughts guys?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

With all due respect, I'd have thought a bride or groom would want something a bit more prestige than any of those.

Rolls, Bentley, classics or, at a push, a Range Rover would be my guess.

Those sound more like general chauffeur cars rather than special occasions.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I want








but standard not stretch.

or an Aston :argie:


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

That's what I've told him. But to be fair he has done his research and there is a real market (apparently) for cheaper cars atm. He wants in and wants to offer services to the lower end of the market, couples on a budget etc. I've been to two weddings this year, one had an xj and the other had a new shape s class, the jag looked beautiful, was a lwb too!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You can pick up a RR Shadow for £8-10k which will look the business.

Of the ones you list, only the Jag would look, in my eyes, to be a wedding car, the rest are more often used at funerals...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Meant to say out of the options I would go for the XJ (got sidetracked looking at Mini pics :argie: )


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

What about a Chrysler 300C?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Out of that list the Jag.

How about an S80? Probably get a derv as well, debadged will hardly tell the difference, and will lower his costs a lot more


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> What about a Chrysler 300C?


I was gonna suggest that if you're looking at a low/budget end.


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> What about a Chrysler 300C?


There's a good shout!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> You can pick up a RR Shadow for £8-10k which will look the business.
> 
> Of the ones you list, only the Jag would look, in my eyes, to be a wedding car, the rest are more often used at funerals...


This.

All of them sound like ways of getting there rather than making an entrance, but I suppose the cost will effect that?


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

RaceGlazer said:


> You can pick up a RR Shadow for £8-10k which will look the business.
> 
> Of the ones you list, only the Jag would look, in my eyes, to be a wedding car, the rest are more often used at funerals...


With a RR he doesn't know enough about 'classics' etc. also parts would be hugely expensive


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

chapppers11 said:


> This.
> 
> All of them sound like ways of getting there rather than making an entrance, but I suppose the cost will effect that?


I guess. If your on a £100-200 budget then I don't think your expectations would be as high as a roller


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

m1pui said:


> With all due respect, I'd have thought a bride or groom would want something a bit more prestige than any of those.
> 
> Rolls, Bentley, classics or, at a push, a Range Rover would be my guess.
> 
> Those sound more like general chauffeur cars rather than special occasions.


Paaaa I am using my 205 GTI to drive to our wedding venue in October...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Well I want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choice if it had a sunroof to get the bride in Gypsy weddings out in that one LOL


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

E or S class for me or with credit cruch start as you mean to go on a tractor and boggie


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The E-class does seem to be the ones I see more of.

Personally if it were me I'd be looking at something quirky. How about an old american classic? Like a nice Chevy drop top? Or a VW Camper? Although you wouldn't get a nice white splitty for that price!


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Split screen vw camper 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Any of these modern cars are £50K+ motors and full of electronics, with parts at prices to match their original prices, not their current values. The Rolls won't cost any more, with plenty of s/h bits about and easy to work on, with no complicated ECUs to worry about. And will be worth what he paid for it in 2 or 3 years, which the other won't. Overall its probably the least cost option and there is something about arriving in a Rolls.........


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Has he _really_ thought about this?

Depreciation is going one way with a Jag and the other with a Rolls.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Is his total budget £8k? As in one car? Or is he looking for 2/3 at that price?

I have to say, from experience if you're looking for cars, generally you're looking for a minimum of 2. Bride/Groom and MoB+Bridesmaids?

Why not go for something a bit quirkier? White/Cream beetle cabriolets? Or Mini Convertibles? It's still relatively in budget? Can be advertised as something a bit different to the norm?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

A hearse !


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

alexj said:


> A hearse !


No that's what the groom goes in after the church service lol!


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Will be showing him this thread. Just thought, an old rolls or Bentley would be tax exempt!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> Is his total budget £8k? As in one car? Or is he looking for 2/3 at that price?
> 
> I have to say, from experience if you're looking for cars, generally you're looking for a minimum of 2. Bride/Groom and MoB+Bridesmaids?
> 
> Why not go for something a bit quirkier? White/Cream beetle cabriolets? Or Mini Convertibles? It's still relatively in budget? Can be advertised as something a bit different to the norm?


I agree with this, there are plenty of couples who would want something a bit quirky and different. I've been to two weddings in the last 3 months, at the first they had a trio of black out Merc S-Class' which TBH looked a bit funereal where as at the second one they had a vintage MG for the Bride and Groom, a split screen Camper for the bridesmaids and a ragtop beetle for the three best men which as well as looking really cool had everyone interested as nobody expected it.


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Ooo, what about a VW phaeton??? A lot of bang for the buck!!!


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> Is his total budget £8k? As in one car? Or is he looking for 2/3 at that price?
> 
> I have to say, from experience if you're looking for cars, generally you're looking for a minimum of 2. Bride/Groom and MoB+Bridesmaids?
> 
> Why not go for something a bit quirkier? White/Cream beetle cabriolets? Or Mini Convertibles? It's still relatively in budget? Can be advertised as something a bit different to the norm?


He wants to start with one car and progress to more. A bit like bannatyne and his ice cream van lol!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I'd would've picked the XJ for mine! But the 300C is a great shout too!

All those cars would do as prom cars too; a nice sideline.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Has your mate had quotes for hire and reward insurance? Can be quite pricey, if he hopes to make a profit from this business venture he should consider hires other than weddings also. If he's going to be totally professional he should also have a back up vehicle that he can get his hands on (or the ability to sub out the job) should the worst case scenario happen..... a breakdown! He won't want on his conscience the ruination of a couples great day.:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Would have to be the Jag from that list


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Jag for me also from your list :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Jag end of....

I had a Merc S class and it was a bit plasticy for my my tastes.. but budget et al prevented anything more exotic.

De-lorean is always a good choice - my step bro had one of those and it drew a lot of attention after the ceremony


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jag for me, if I was going to get marred again then it's the only one I'd consider, I wouldn't want to turn up in an s80 or 300c, I know it's almost the end of your life getting married but at least going in a jag is better than arriving like a gangster or an antiques dealer.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I offered My car free to a young fella at the Gym last week as He says He cant afford anything posh and said money was tight... Reply was Err well We are after something better !!
Cheeky sod !!!...........


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cheeky sod indeed chuck.. the XF is pretty much top of my affordable prestige cars I'd own at the moment..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

devoted2detail said:


> That's what I've told him. But to be fair he has done his research and there is a real market (apparently) for cheaper cars atm. He wants in and wants to offer services to the lower end of the market, couples on a budget etc. I've been to two weddings this year, one had an xj and the other had a new shape s class, the jag looked beautiful, was a lwb too!


A LWB is a big plus for weddings, amazing how much space a bridal dress can take up.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> What about a Chrysler 300C?


I have a customer who has several wedding cars from the above up to a couple of rollers and bentleys. The Chryslers are the most popular especially for registry office weddings when people are keeping to a budget.He also uses them to chauffeur clients to meetings and nights out when a stretch limo is ott.

Hes also restored a classic VW Beetle for weddings etc as he spoke to someone from a wedding car company from Devon who found it was a top earner.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Someone turned down the xf ..... They have no money yet still choose to be fussy ? Don't they realise how much cleaner your car would be In the wedding shots


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

A Rolls Royce of course !


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> I offered My car free to a young fella at the Gym last week as He says He cant afford anything posh and said money was tight... Reply was Err well We are after something better !!
> Cheeky sod !!!...........


Can't beleieve that! Would make a stunning wedding car! That's the problem these days, people want everything for nothing!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

We had a RR Phantom (new one) and a Bentley Continental for the bridesmaids. To be honest looking back I never really appreciated them as I had just been married! I wish we had gone a bit quirkier... hence why I suggested the Beetles/MINIs. VW Campers are quite popular up here.

Have to admit some of the cars there are the low-end of high-end. Not sure how many people would take that up? It's hard to explain my rationale but I'll try to draw an analogy:

_If you had £35 to spend of a new sweater, would you want to buy a second hand tatty, stretched Lyle&Scott jumper or get a quirky "trendy" number from Topman? And would you want to be seen out on the town in it?_

The other points above are really good though - As a business you want to be using your cars mon-thurs as well as weekend weddings so something like a 300C or Merc could be a chauffeur service too.

Looks not bad! And you can pick them up for £5-6k


----------

